# please help me out with problem.



## moose2514 (Nov 20, 2011)

got a john deere 8875 skid steer and all was well yesterday until suddenly it just stalled as if the key was turned off, no warning no sputtering nothing. After trying to figure out whats wrong i discoverd its a fuel issue and no fuel is getting to the injectors. i have fuel going to the injection pump but none coming out to the lines. Iv read there is a fuel shutoff solenoid on the injection pump and there is a wire going to that. I probed that wire and im not getting any voltage to that wire. We tried using a jumper from the battery to manually open the solenoid and i can hear it click but it still will not start. any advice will be greatly appreciated. machine is stuck on customers property and their not happy


----------



## dana60f250 (Nov 4, 2009)

Something like this happened to me on a jobsite. We had to prime part of the full system. I remember keeping my hands on something so we could load the machine. Then they bought the part that wass broke, primed it and put it in and it worked. I think i primed it by puting 12v to it or something. It was last year. Hope this helps , I know its kinda vague.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

moose2514;1352110 said:


> got a john deere 8875 skid steer and all was well yesterday until suddenly it just stalled as if the key was turned off, no warning no sputtering nothing. After trying to figure out whats wrong i discoverd its a fuel issue and no fuel is getting to the injectors. i have fuel going to the injection pump but none coming out to the lines. Iv read there is a fuel shutoff solenoid on the injection pump and there is a wire going to that. I probed that wire and im not getting any voltage to that wire. We tried using a jumper from the battery to manually open the solenoid and i can hear it click but it still will not start. any advice will be greatly appreciated. machine is stuck on customers property and their not happy


Check all fuses, I had a fuse go in our NewHolland and I found it in the engine compartment, I never even new there were fuses back there but they were all related to fuel components.


----------



## moose2514 (Nov 20, 2011)

thinking maybe its the injection pump. got fuel going to it and nothing coming out of it. when these injection pumps go bad do they just quit without warning or would they spit and sputter


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

*jd/ newholland*

That machine is a new holland made for JD what engine is in it?


----------



## moose2514 (Nov 20, 2011)

3 cyl diesel, model number was 3029T turbo charged. So new holland makes it the whole skid loader or just the engines?


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

*skid steer problem*

No they made the whole machine except for the engine .I am pretty sure that is a Deere number on the engine. I would start by cracking the first injector cap just a little. Then make sure your fuel shut off is got power or is manually in the open position. If you see wires to the injection pump then it will be electric shut down. On your fuel pump you should see a small bleeder screw that will help get air out of that pump. Before you do any of this check to make sure you have fuel in your tank and don't trust the gauge it may have failed. If you have fuel crack the bleeder screw a bit and crank engine you should see fuel and air come out of the bleeder screw. Watch and see if fuel comes out the top injector. When it does close the top injector and the engine should start. Remember when cranking crank for 7 seconds and rest for 30 seconds because your starter can get warm


----------



## woolf mowing (Jul 27, 2010)

where is the injector screw on the pump?


----------

